# A visual of how my template was made



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Guys for the longest time I just could not visualize why I couldn't use the same guide and bit for a template .I'm sure this has been discussed but today I used photoshop to help me see why things don't add up . I hate talking lol but I had to say what was going on during the video 

ScreenCapture 7 18 2014 6 27 01 PM - YouTube


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

nicely done..


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Good Morning Rainman! You have the correct idea! Depending on how thick Your table is,Your first cut would be with the hole with the large collar. This would cut through the table with succeesive cuts. Then with the small collar, using the same bit, to dut the ledge for the plate to rest on. Consider using a glue gun to but some bracing across the cut-out to hold the scrap in plsce. This gives You a bace to rest the collar on the waste side. I think I have it correct. I can not go to My bacement to check My theroy out , but this should work! Have a Great day!


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

Developing 3-d rotary cutting logic is hard!!!!!!!!!!!! It has been the key for my successfully transitioning from commercial construction skill set into shop work skill set. Your visual is a great demo of the math formula I can never remember good post on a topic


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

I am impressed Rick, nice presentation


----------

